# Where can I find in my collections the Hello Kitty Tent?



## LaBlue0314 (Jul 18, 2019)

I have completed this tent, the Hello Kitty tent, and it is placed in my campground.  But when I go to look for it the inventory of items I have finished it is nowhere to be found.  It is not in the Amenities You Can Craft section, the tent section.  I do understand that this is a limited item, but where can I find it to place it down later on if I decide to?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2019)

All you have to do is go to the screen where you can place items in your camp or change your landscaping and select an amenity in your camp (the tent symbol).  It will be listed as an option in the section with all of the amenities, as well as the tab with a circular loading symbol on it.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

